# Rough day at Paint Creek



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

Me and two friends loaded up our kayaks and took a trip to Paint Creek Lake. The morning was crisp and frosty. Our hopes weren't high, but set out anyway. Before we launched, my friend pointed behind my kayak. I love Southern Ohio, but finding a used syringe is almost too much. 
Anyway, water was 55 degrees on the button. 2-3 feet visibility and super sunny. Also, hurricane force winds had decide to begin. It was a miserable day on the water. 1 crappie landed.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's sad but a sign of the times. Any combined sewage overflows on paint creek?


----------



## fished-out (Dec 20, 2005)

If it's any comfort, most junkies wouldn't put the cap back on, more likely diabetic lost it shore fishing.


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

fished-out said:


> If it's any comfort, most junkies wouldn't put the cap back on, more likely diabetic lost it shore fishing.


I really hope so. That's what I was telling myself anyway.


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> That's sad but a sign of the times. Any combined sewage overflows on paint creek?


I'm not really sure. I've never checked .


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

caps on or off means NOTHING.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Broken glass, rebar and boards with nails isn't enough, now needles  Sad, Guess I'll wear my waders all summer instead of shorts and tennis shoes
Good luck and Good fishing !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep I found a needle on the street 100 yards from a grade school the other day when I was mowing.


----------



## yak4flats (Aug 6, 2015)

Sunday evening the bite was good on Paint Creek. Fish were holding tight to brush along drop edges 5 to 8 ft deep. Managed to pull 15 keepers in the 10" to 11" range. One pig at 14". Bite however was really light barely moving a thill waggler.
Sad about the syringe, if found close to a parking lot it should be reported. Perhaps next time the warden will catch them.


----------



## Zachthebear (Feb 5, 2013)

yak4flats said:


> View attachment 261269
> Sunday evening the bite was good on Paint Creek. Fish were holding tight to brush along drop edges 5 to 8 ft deep. Managed to pull 15 keepers in the 10" to 11" range. One pig at 14". Bite however was really light barely moving a thill waggler.
> Sad about the syringe, if found close to a parking lot it should be reported. Perhaps next time the warden will catch them.


Nice! We probably would have done better but the wind was killing us. We couldn't sit still and fish anywhere.


----------



## yak4flats (Aug 6, 2015)

I know the feeling we have used the yaks for years. Just managed to aquire a motorboat this year. It's bittersweet though been struggling with motor issues for the past month. Paint Creek crapppies should be turning on soon egg sacks are starting get veins.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sad, On Sunday my buddy and i were fishing Caesars on the right side at the campground boat launch and found some trash and a meth pipe. I would have cleaned it up but i didn't have gloves. Not safe to touch that stuff with bare skin. Thinking back i probably should have called a wildlife officer, but i doubt they would have done anything.


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Junkies are lucky to pull the syringe out of their arm before nodding out, let alone put the cap back on. Not saying that Bainbridge doesn't have it's share of IV drug users, but I would bet this was an accidental loss by a diabetic. I wouldn't let it affect my day.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I would definitely agree with that being most likely lost needle from a diabetic… Seeing as that is a subcutaneous syringe, the needle is ridiculously, stupidly tiny


----------

